# 30 Cal sabots



## kdog70 (Sep 1, 2008)

has anyone ever shot either sabots or Remington accelerator rounds? I looked around online and found some people said decent and fun to shoot and others said do not waste your money. More or less i have a 308 and getting into reloading and thought that they would be fun to shoot.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I had a buddy with a 30-06 that tried them and at a hundred yards he couldn't hit an 8.5x11 inch piece of paper. Then when he went to clean his barrel he noticed melted plastic at the crown of his barrel.

Makes be wonder where else the plastic was.

I definitely would stay with the 150 on up for accuracy. I'd sacrifice velocity for accuracy. Doesn't mean much if you can't hit the intended target.

xdeano


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I thought they were discontinued because the mafia liked them since there was no rifling left on the bullets.

Seriously though, I would shoot what the gun was intended to shoot.


----------



## yooper77 (May 30, 2008)

I have a bag of 100 if you are looking for some to reload.

yooper77


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

yooper77 said:


> I have a bag of 100 if you are looking for some to reload.
> 
> yooper77


I have heard they are absolutely worthless. I have not shot them, but I was sitting at the next bench over from a guy who couldn't keep them on one of those shoot and see targets. 
I need some of those like I need another hole in my head, but my curiosity about ballistics will not let me leave it alone. If you want to sell that bag of 100 I would buy them. How much do you want. I don't know how to handle the logistics though. Like how do I get them, how do I pay you etc. 
I don't want to step on kdog70 though, so if he wants them give him first chance.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

A buddy bought 200 of them from E. Arthur Brown Co. a few years back. They were supplied with loading data. We filled the Sabots with 55gr. Hornady V-Max Bullets and set out to load them in a .30-06.

We selected IMR-3031 Powder, Winchester Brass and Primers. I started at the starting load and loaded 6 rounds at 1/2 grain increments from start to max.

My buddy decided he wanted to chronograph them while shooting for accuracy so we set up my Chronograph to do so.

I don't remember but it was like the 3rd or 4th rough the sabot took ou the read out on my Shooters Chrony. My buddy shot a few of these rounds for groups but to my knowledge never did finish.

From what I remember the best group he had was like 2 1/2" at 100 yards.

I had another buddy that tried them in a 14" T/C Contender .30-30 Ackley Improved thinking he could use those for fireforming .30-30 Winchester Brass into .30-30 AI's. He too gave up on the idea in short order as he had a hard time measuring his groups.

The short anwser would be to try a 110gr. Hornady V-Max or similar bullet if you wanted less recoil and a lighter bullet for shooting varmints etc with a .30 caliber.

Larry


----------



## yooper77 (May 30, 2008)

Plainsman,

I sent you a PM.

yooper77


----------

